# New laptop suggestions



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking for a new laptop. Not a replacement for my desktop, just so I can work outside of the office.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Hold out for the new Windows 8 PRO tablets much like: http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57518348-75/lenovo-thinkpad-tablet-2-with-win-8-keyboard-will-cost-$799/


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I kept my eyes on the dell outlet twitter feed for coupons. Got my latitude 15 pretty well decked out with a core i5 for around $400 almost a year ago.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I also want to buy a car. Not a truck replacement but something so I can work.



Now somebody please try to answer _that_ question. :no:


Go buy a macbook pro. That should fit you perfectly.:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

...


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

mac its the best.:clap:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Partner and I bought new Lenovo laptops. Spill proof keyboard and shock mounted hard drive. They have been really good machines. That said we also have iPads that come with us more than the laptop..but I wouldn't use my iPad in the office...


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> Partner and I bought new Lenovo laptops. Spill proof keyboard and shock mounted hard drive. They have been really good machines. That said we also have iPads that come with us more than the laptop..but I wouldn't use my iPad in the office...


That's what makes what I linked perfect, it gives you the best of both worlds. It's a tablet and a laptop that runs a REAL os (android and ios are not real functional os's)


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> That's what makes what I linked perfect, it gives you the best of both worlds. It's a tablet and a laptop that runs a REAL os (android and ios are not real functional os's)


Good point..didn't look at the link at first. I do like the concept of the windows 8 tablet/laptop...it's just not out yet and not sure when the op was looking to pull the trigger. Lenovo is a good company so it will be built well.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you use cloud storage, a 10" tablet should suffice.

I've been running my business off an Android phone all year.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

angus242 said:


> If you use cloud storage, a 10" tablet should suffice.
> 
> I've been running my business off an Android phone all year.


As long as your not running any cad programs or quick books...for email, Dropbox, Internet...etc..yes a tablet only would be fine.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

AutoCAD has a mobile app:
http://usa.autodesk.com/autocad-ws/

As does QB
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quickbooks-mobile/id393232373?mt=8
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intuit.quickbooks&hl=en


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lenovo ThinkPad, unsurpassed service, all I use.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Qb is working on a iPad app, if it is closer to the desktop experience, that would be really great. Right now, I use qb mobile app and a 3rd party app call qBooks that is nicer than the QB version, IMHO.


----------



## jackson27 (Feb 1, 2011)

Using a tablet such as an iPad can be very difficult for even basic features. Most on here will suggest it only because they do not know better.

What you need is an Ultrabook with a 13" screen. That way you can run all of the same programs without limitations. They are less than 1/2-inch thick and weight less than 2.5 pounds and the battery life is 6+ hours.

Ever since I got my Asus UX31 Ultrabook, I haven't got back to the iPad. It's dead in the drawer and I no longer have a use for it.

This thing is amazing!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

jackson27 said:


> Using a tablet such as an iPad can be very difficult for even basic features. Most on here will suggest it only because they do not know better.


And yet I can use a phone to run my business....

Note the question was _not_ for a desktop replacement but a way of working mobile. If you need a laptop to work remotely, you are not working as efficiently as you can.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

The Transformer Prime is very impressive. I don't own one but have demo'd it a few times. I've been holding out for a dual boot device for on-site design utility but it's been a long wait.:sad:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

angus242 said:


> And yet I can use a phone to run my business....
> 
> Note the question was _not_ for a desktop replacement but a way of working mobile. If you need a laptop to work remotely, you are not working as efficiently as you can.


Angus a tile jockey like you can probably get away using a smart phone but a wire jockey like me need a laptop for his programming software/hardware.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Angus a tile jockey like you can probably get away using a smart phone but a wire jockey like me need a laptop for his programming software/hardware.


But that's not running a business, that's programming equipment. Very different needs.

I need a laptop/PC for design services but that is different than signing a contract or creating an invoice.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

angus242 said:


> But that's not running a business, that's programming equipment. Very different needs.
> 
> I need a laptop/PC for design services but that is different than signing a contract or creating an invoice.


Again, depends on what kind of business you "run".


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I just assume that the "running the business" portion is what an office manager would handle. I can do all of those tasks via my phone.

As for performing your job, that's a different story.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

EthanB said:


> The Transformer Prime is very impressive. I don't own one but have demo'd it a few times. I've been holding out for a dual boot device for on-site design utility but it's been a long wait.:sad:


The link I posted is the closest you'll get for a while, although you could probably set it up to dual boot with android x86. Win 8 will be a game changer in this tablet/ultrabook in one category we've all been looking forward to for years. 

I'm not sure if I'll buy the Lenovo version or one of the other manufactures, I'm counting down the days till they release, I hope to get one on release day.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

kevinbrown966 said:


> HP is ever green for me and cheap also. Working with HP i3 second generation 630 model from last two years and works great. Now this is old model but latest HP i7 will be good one for you.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


You can see the marks where the 10 foot poles were poking at those computers. Even the HP ProBooks are hunks of crap.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i have a dell xps14z as my only computer. i work out of a office trailer so i wont leave my computer on site.

when i am out doing other work, like little stuff i use my ipad. the ipad got me the last built in job i got the other day. i was able to quickly pull up pics of what the client was talking about. i am not sure that i would have gotten the job if i didnt show her all the pics and details while walking thru the house.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a nice desktop I use for design, run Autodesk programs, and I really like working with 2 monitors. I also have an iPad for the little stuff and showing off work and designs, but I hate typing on it and writing contracts, long emails, estimates, etc suck on a tablet, it just doesn't work for me. I also cant upload pictures from the iPad. I am looking at a Lenovo.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Dan_Watson said:


> I have a nice desktop I use for design, run Autodesk programs, and I really like working with 2 monitors. I also have an iPad for the little stuff and showing off work and designs, but I hate typing on it and writing contracts, long emails, estimates, etc suck on a tablet, it just doesn't work for me. I also cant upload pictures from the iPad. I am looking at a Lenovo.


Wait for the hybrid that I posted, then you can have the keyboad laptop you need and the tablet all in one device, then you can sell that ipad.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Lenovo ThinkPad, unsurpassed service, all I use.


I agree with this statement.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> Wait for the hybrid that I posted, then you can have the keyboad laptop you need and the tablet all in one device, then you can sell that ipad.


There are a few Android tablets existing today that can have a keyboard attachment.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

angus242 said:


> There are a few Android tablets existing today that can have a keyboard attachment.


I am a fan of android...but I also own an iPad...and you can use a Bluetooth keyboard with either one.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

angus242 said:


> There are a few Android tablets existing today that can have a keyboard attachment.


Yes, I understand that BUT what I posted runs WINDOWS, has a pen input and docks onto a keyboard, trust me there is nothing else out there like this.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I want nothing to do with Win8.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

angus242 said:


> I want nothing to do with Win8.


I've played with the beta some, it will be a much better touch interface than previous versions have been. I think these tablets will be game changers, I hope to pass my android tablet to my daughter when I get the win 8 tablet. Currently I carry an android tablet and a netbook around because I need Sketchup on a regular basis, android does not have something that will replace the versatility and speed of sketchup (the autocad app does not do what I need it to efficiently enough)


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, it will take a bit to ween off Win but I'm committed to. 

I have been all up in:
Win 3.1
Win 3.11
Win NT 3.5
Win NT 4
Win 95
Win 98
Win ME
Win 2K (home and office)
Win XP
Win Server 2003
Win Vista
Win 7

I'm Win'd out. I've dealt with every stupid release they let out with bugs. I've played with countless drivers to get peripherals to work. I've lost probably more data than I've saved. Viruses, Malware........

Is there something that's perfect? No. But I'm also done with having a different phone OS, PC OS, tablet OS....

I'll keep my Win7 laptop for when I need it but between an Android phone, tablet and Chromebook, they do 90% of what I need and they are all compatible with each other and sync automatically. I don't need anything else. The only game change I'm looking for in the future is a replacement for CAD that I can use on Android/Chrome.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been with windows just as long, my first computers were just dumb terminals with modems (no really, they did NOTHING without a modem) first OS was D R DOS (5.0? I think), first GUI OS was GEOWORKS 2.0. I've also tried a number of flavors of linux. 

I can't get android to work with my bidding spreadsheets right since it refers to a separate pricing database, I do a separate file so I can update the prices at any time and then any bid is instantly updated. Almost all of my data is in the dropbox and that syncs with all my stuff instantly. Of course sketchup is a requirement for me on a nearly daily basis. 

Don't get me wrong, I love android and my tablet, I just signed a contract on it today, saves time, saves paper, and I don't have to search for a pen.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> That's what makes what I linked perfect, it gives you the best of both worlds. It's a tablet and a laptop that runs a *REAL os* (android and ios are not real functional os's)



:laughing: windows 8... :laughing: "REAL os" :laughing:

That was a good one... :laughing: thanks man I needed that... :clap:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

http://reviews.cnet.com/tablets/asus-eee-pad-transformer/4505-3126_7-35089447.html

https://www.google.com/search?q=asu..._cp.r_qf.&fp=6672d400ec008fed&biw=967&bih=496


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

moorewarner said:


> :laughing: windows 8... :laughing: "REAL os" :laughing:
> 
> That was a good one... :laughing: thanks man I needed that... :clap:


And how is it not a real os? Explain the limitations of win 8 please, I'd like to know if you even know what you're talking about.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

moorewarner said:


> http://reviews.cnet.com/tablets/asus-eee-pad-transformer/4505-3126_7-35089447.html
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=asu..._cp.r_qf.&fp=6672d400ec008fed&biw=967&bih=496


I'm well aware of the eee pad, I almost bought the original when it came out a year and a half ago, had it on my shopping cart online but changed my mind. 
What you don't seem to understand is that I don't want an OS that CANNOT run sketchup and other handy programs. Think how nice it would be to have a tablet that ran quickbooks or quicken (quicken is my flavor), and have a fully FUNCTIONAL office suite. Clearly you are don't understand the limitations of a mobile OS, someday they will get there but they are not there now.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Actually I do understand the limitations of a mobile OS and in Android's case, yes, running the Windows apps you cited would be one of them.

I was speaking to Window's ability to run well on limited resource platforms and to run *reliably* over an extended period on any platform.

We are talking apples and oranges to each other.

And before you even fire up your keyboard to tell me how great Windows runs for you, don't bother. I have heard it already. Like Angus I have run every version of Windows since 3.1 and my experience has been very different (yes, I am sure it is just my ignorance :no. I am currently running Win7 for those Win apps that I desire and I have played with the Win8 consumer preview.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

moorewarner said:


> Actually I do understand the limitations of a mobile OS and in Android's case, yes, running the Windows apps you cited would be one of them.
> 
> I was speaking to Window's ability to run well on limited resource platforms and to run *reliably* over an extended period on any platform.
> 
> ...


Limited resource platforms? Android is a massive resource hog, I had one of the first Windows phones and it ran great...the problem was the OS was optimized for a 15" monitor not the 2" screen my phone had.


----------

